# Delete thread



## Sam-with-room-to-grow (Apr 9, 2015)

I accidentally posted two of the same thread and one is all messed up. I don't want to gum up the works, so can someone delete it for me? It looks like I am not able to on my own. Lesson learned.
here's the link
https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-ever-how-do-i-know-when-to-start-flowering.867159/


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2015)

sure done


----------



## blazeinhard (May 28, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/barneys-cookies-an-critical-kush.872075/ 
please could u delete mine as well thanks


----------



## Indiann (Jul 23, 2015)

I also need a thread deleted. I posted it in the wrong section. Can you please delete it for me. Thanks..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/tips-and-advice-needed-starting-2nd-grow-and-new-to-riu.878230/


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2015)

Indiann said:


> I also need a thread deleted. I posted it in the wrong section. Can you please delete it for me. Thanks..
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/tips-and-advice-needed-starting-2nd-grow-and-new-to-riu.878230/


done


----------



## Indiann (Jul 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> done


Thanks..


----------



## Autopower (Aug 17, 2015)

may I pls have this thread deleted ill still be using site thankyou very much https://www.rollitup.org/t/autoflower-indoor-outdoor-grow-royaldwarf-nycd.880690/


----------

